# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Showoff] The Lich King drawing

## Megadeadlord

It's not the greatest I know and I could have done better but I was bored and it's 2 am so I drew a picture. Didn't spend too much time on it but here it is, the Lich King.

----------


## Exacute

Ehm hemm.. might just be my computer but its barely visible at full view.. anyhow.. Its okay .. i think you've should learn shading your photos, either hand or by Photoshop or something..

Cause the drawing itselfs looks kinda much like him.. 

Also, the skulls.. You should really reconsider that next time

----------


## Megadeadlord

Yeah like I said it's not the greatest and I didn't spend a lot of time on it but I was bored so I just tried to do the best I could. I'll try to do better next time I decide to draw if I do, I suck at drawing though so for me this is a huge achievement haha. And the skulls are on his shoulderpads so I did it. Plus I did this all in pen so I kinda just went with whatever happened.

----------


## paulbechtold

*Hmm..looks amazing but not the best xD*

----------


## Kantheras

better then wat i can do

----------


## Maydie

Well, shading and proper coloring wouldnt hurt. But still, i find this piece of art relaxing :Smile: 
And, at full view its barely visable.

----------


## Mirror

Good but work on shading like someone above me said.

Do a scale from white to black, 5 boxes and fill in white then higher then higher etc etc until you reach black. Look at the picture see which box it is and then fill it in from there.

Also, instead of drawing 1 big line compile them into smaller lines that are straighter but look nicer and cleaner.

----------


## grassynole

> Also, instead of drawing 1 big line compile them into smaller lines that are straighter but look nicer and cleaner.


This is a good tip for when ur drawing especially when in pencil. Also if u attempt sketching in the common layabout HB pencil ur draw lines always look skinny and rough not to mention shading is difficult, if u do drawin pencil find a nice 2B or something more dense.

A good example of the tip is when ur drawing a round curve u want to construct the curve as u go by kinda joining smaller parts together this also allows u to take ur pencil from the paper between each and judge the shape of it as u go, u try and draw a circle by singular line ur just going end up with a blob.

Dont be afraid to rotate the paper around to help u see the drawing from another angle.

----------


## Kykyske

I have no problem seeing it. Pretty good. I'm not really a critic, since I couldn't do a better job myself. :P

----------


## Troys

better than me at freehand... i'll stick with stick figures

----------

